# Foods You Like That Other People Can't Stand



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

The other day, I bought something at the supermarket I haven't had in years, and cooked it yesterday morning - a beef tongue:







This is one of the tastes from my childhood. In fact, we had tongue quite often for Sunday dinner in the Late '50s and Early '60s, back when my mother was a stay-at-home mom and money was tight.

I know a lot of people can't stand tongue. Including Sandie. I'll be slicing this one up for sandwiches. (Back in the '70s, I used to go out to lunch on paydays with the guys I worked with - many times, we'd go to a local diner that had tongue sandwiches on the menu. I guess I ordered it a lot, because one time we were looking at the menus and the guy who drove said "Wayne, if you order tongue again, you're walking back to the office!") 

How about you? Are there and foods that YOU like that other people think are strange?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, tongue!! LOL I love it, it's sooo delicious. We know it as ox tongue. But do you just slice the tongue like that? My granny always boiled the tongue, then peeled and de-boned it, then she would tie it with string so it was like a circular shape, put it in a dish with a plate on top and sit a heavy iron on it overnight. Then in the morning the tongue was pressed and surrounded by a lovely layer of jelly. Heaven! and ready to slice... oooh I want some now!

I also adore oxtail. browned with some onion and garlic, then casseroled in the oven with red wine for hours til the meat is falling off the bone and the fat is melt in the mouth, sticky and delicious. There is no better meat I can think of than oxtail and ox tongue. 

I love pressed cod roe, fried in a little butter in slices, then sprinkled with lemon juice.

Haggis is delicious, spicy and peppery. Almost anyone who says its horrible has never tasted it, don't knock it til you've tried it! 

Will add any more as I think of them!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yes, tongue!! LOL I love it, it's sooo delicious. We know it as ox tongue. But do you just slice the tongue like that? My granny always boiled the tongue, then peeled and de-boned it, then she would tie it with string so it was like a circular shape, put it in a dish with a plate on top and sit a heavy iron on it overnight. Then in the morning the tongue was pressed and surrounded by a lovely layer of jelly. Heaven! and ready to slice... oooh I want some now!
> 
> I also adore oxtail. browned with some onion and garlic, then casseroled in the oven with red wine for hours til the meat is falling off the bone and the fat is melt in the mouth, sticky and delicious. There is no better meat I can think of than oxtail and ox tongue.
> 
> ...


I boiled it for around two hours with a cut-up carrot and onion in the water, and then peeled off the outer skin. It's sitting in the fridge right now - later today, I'll slice it up for andwiches.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 8, 2007)

yummmmmmmmmmmm! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 8, 2007)

Most people I know can not stand Wise Cheez Waffies and yet, they are my favorite snack food of all time!
Sadly, Wise products are not available on the west coast. 

View attachment wisecheezwaffies.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Most people I know can not stand Wise Cheez Waffies and yet, they are my favorite snack food of all time!
> Sadly, Wise products are not available on the west coast.



Really? I love these! I thought everyone did.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2007)

I have found that very few of my friends are anxious to try preserved egg (aka thousand-year-old egg) and tofu. It's a delicious cold dish that I often order during the summer at my favorite Chinese restaurant. And I always offer to share, but there haven't been many takers.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 8, 2007)

Livurwurst. Most people don't like it but I love it I'm also a big fan of spinach -- even canned, though it's not my favorite way to eat it. 

Wayne, my parents were big tongue lovers. It reminds me of my childhood, even though I can't imagine EVER eating it. My dad ate all kinds of weird things -- head cheese (which wasn't cheese and I can only imagine what part of the animal it came from), pigs knuckles, pickled eggs and these weird boiled and peeled canned potatoes.

It must be an East Coast thing?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Most people I know can not stand Wise Cheez Waffies and yet, they are my favorite snack food of all time!
> Sadly, Wise products are not available on the west coast.


You can probably get them thru the Hometown Foods web site.

The two things I miss most from the East Coast are Taylor Ham and Drake's Ring Dings. And wonder of wonders - they now sell Taylor Ham at the deli in Krogers!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 8, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wayne, my parents were big tongue lovers. It reminds me of my childhood, even though I can't imagine EVER eating it. My dad ate all kinds of weird things -- head cheese (which wasn't cheese and I can only imagine what part of the animal it came from), pigs knuckles, pickled eggs and these weird boiled and peeled canned potatoes.
> 
> It must be an East Coast thing?



Nope, not East Coast. My mom also made headcheese every time we butchered pigs. Don't fret; it's not the brains, but the meat from the head. I couldn't stand it, but Dad loved it. The house would smell like it for days, the kettle of it would be so big that Dad at least kept it in the basement until he had it whittled down enough to put in in the fridge. THEN it would misflavor everything in the fridge--including the milk and the orange juice. :blink: :blink: 

Now for something I like that many others don't seem to: I love me some pickled eggs. And pickled heart. Again, whenever we'd butcher, pork or beef didn't matter, but the heart got cooked and then pickled in a mix of water, vinegar, sugar, salt and sliced onion. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2007)

Nobody mentioned limburger cheese yet. I learned yesterday that it is a bacterium that gives limburger its distinctive aroma: in fact, it is the same bacterium that produces human body odor. So that explains that.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Livurwurst. Most people don't like it but I love it



Oh me too!!!!!! Yummo!!!!!! I love liverwurst. I eat it with a spoon out of the casing at times.:eat2: But I really love it on good rye bread with thin sliced onion and spicy mustard! 

OMG that's my idea of heaven for the German girl in me.:eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 8, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh me too!!!!!! Yummo!!!!!! I love liverwurst. I eat it with a spoon out of the casing at times.:eat2: But I really love it on good rye bread with thin sliced onion and spicy mustard!
> 
> OMG that's my idea of heaven for the German girl in me.:eat2:



It's such a tasty food, isn't it? I'll eat it plain, or else on white bread or Kaiser rolls with Miracle Whip and horseradish. It's just not a food that lends itself to eh usual nutty whole grain-ey breads I eat, is it?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> It's such a tasty food, isn't it? I'll eat it plain, or else on white bread or Kaiser rolls with Miracle Whip and horseradish. It's just not a food that lends itself to eh usual nutty whole grain-ey breads I eat, is it?



You are right about eating eat on bread other than whole wheat. I just love the stuff - and horseradish on it is good too.:eat2: I also love chicken livers just as much.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Green Olives. It seems like every Californian i meet cant stand green olives. I love it on salad, on pizza, in spaghetti mmmm I live in olive country too. (okay next to olive country in Orland)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2007)

Canned Smoked Kippers (herring). MrsFuzzy makes me eat them outside on the backporch.


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 9, 2007)

Sea Pickles, and dried dulse, straight out of the bag.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Really? I love these! I thought everyone did.



Not as many as we lovers do!!
I think you either love them or hate them, there is no in-between!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> You can probably get them thru the Hometown Foods web site.
> 
> The two things I miss most from the East Coast are Taylor Ham and Drake's Ring Dings. And wonder of wonders - they now sell Taylor Ham at the deli in Krogers!!!!



I was just telling my roommie about the east coast Drakes Cakes. My favorites are Funny Bones!
I can get Taylor Ham at a deli here in Seattle but it is a rather inconvenient location. I am heading for the east coast at the end of the week for a month and plan to return well stocked!!
As for Wise products, I was able to order Cheez Waffies direct from the company but I had to buy an entire case. I believe I paid somewhere in the vicinity of $65 for 24 bags, and that included S&H. Well worth it since they also threw in some Potato Chips, Popcorn and, another favorite, Dipsy Doodles!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh me too!!!!!! Yummo!!!!!! I love liverwurst. I eat it with a spoon out of the casing at times.:eat2: But I really love it on good rye bread with thin sliced onion and spicy mustard!
> 
> OMG that's my idea of heaven for the German girl in me.:eat2:



Me too!!!
I used to get it at a deli in Ridgewood, N.J. on a poppyseed kaiser (hard) roll with swiss cheese, a slab of raw onion and spicy brown mustard!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 9, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Green Olives. It seems like every Californian i meet cant stand green olives. I love it on salad, on pizza, in spaghetti mmmm I live in olive country too. (okay next to olive country in Orland)



Oooo me too. Megan next time you make potato salad make it with mayo, onion chopped up green olives and celery seed! It's awesome!!!:eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oooo me too. Megan next time you make potato salad make it with mayo, onion chopped up green olives and celery seed! It's awesome!!!:eat2: :eat1: :eat2:



I usually have to put my chopped olives on the side since hubby hates them but yeah, i put them in my potato salad


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

HA! Snails Burger. 

View attachment feuillet__aux_escargots.jpg


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL Ok, truth is we usually don't have them _burger style_. Here's having teh edible snail (grapevine snail) the normal way (i grew up in a wine growing region) 

View attachment Schnecken_comp.jpg


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2007)

I totally agree about the green olives. Yummy!

I put chopped green olives in my tuna salad too. Never tried it in potato, but now I just might.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

anchovies. (squee!)


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...
> I also adore oxtail. browned with some onion and garlic, then casseroled in the oven with red wine for hours til the meat is falling off the bone and the fat is melt in the mouth, sticky and delicious. There is no better meat I can think of than oxtail and ox tongue.
> 
> ...
> ...


I love oxtail soup. Actually any cookbook covering typical dishes from the area where i grew up has a oxtail soup recipe... which usually is pretty similar to the English version.. but no surprise here, it's origins go back to the French Revolution... Don't like tongue though. One of the few things i'm avoiding. Had it once on a French fiesta, grilled ...

Now i wonna see pix of your homemade haggis. Plz. Thx.


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jul 9, 2007)

I absolutely love scrapple...dredge it in flour and fry it in butter and oil! omg! YUM!:eat2: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 9, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> Nope, not East Coast. My mom also made headcheese every time we butchered pigs. Don't fret; it's not the brains, but the meat from the head. I couldn't stand it, but Dad loved it. The house would smell like it for days, the kettle of it would be so big that Dad at least kept it in the basement until he had it whittled down enough to put in in the fridge. THEN it would misflavor everything in the fridge--including the milk and the orange juice. :blink: :blink:
> 
> Now for something I like that many others don't seem to: I love me some pickled eggs. And pickled heart. Again, whenever we'd butcher, pork or beef didn't matter, but the heart got cooked and then pickled in a mix of water, vinegar, sugar, salt and sliced onion. :eat2: :eat2:



We have headcheese here, it's called potted hough, or in Glasgow slang, Potted Heid. The butchers shops sell it in little jelly mould shaped containers and I love it! specially spread thickly on hot buttered toast, yum!

I've never tried heart simply because I've never been around when somebody has cooked it, but I'd lay bets that I'd enjoy it!



panhype said:


> I love oxtail soup. Actually any cookbook covering typical dishes from the area where i grew up has a oxtail soup recipe... which usually is pretty similar to the English version.. but no surprise here, it's origins go back to the French Revolution... Don't like tongue though. One of the few things i'm avoiding. Had it once on a French fiesta, grilled ...
> 
> Now i wonna see pix of your homemade haggis. Plz. Thx.



I've never made homemade haggis I'm afraid, and I actually don't know anyone who has. We buy them at the butcher shop or at the supermarket, already made. It would be very fussy and time consuming to make them I think, like sausage making. So I'll take the easy road and buy it ready made


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 9, 2007)

Just remembered another thing I enjoy occasionally, black pudding. You might know it as blood pudding or blood sausage. Its very good fried in slices and eaten with a full cooked breakfast of sausage, bacon, fried eggs, potato scones, fried tomato and mushrooms. :eat2: 

View attachment black pudding.JPG


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Haggis is delicious, spicy and peppery. Almost anyone who says its horrible has never tasted it, don't knock it til you've tried it!
> 
> Will add any more as I think of them!



I love haggis. We had some delicious haggis while in Scotland, on a nice cold rainy Sunday at a nice little place called the Cluanie Inn. A nice big plate of haggis, complete with "tatties and neeps" made my Burtimus' day. I had a taste or two, but settled on a big ol baked potato filled with beef curry. Since then, Burtimus has made haggis a couple of times and it's been delicious.



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You are right about eating eat on bread other than whole wheat. I just love the stuff - and horseradish on it is good too.:eat2: I also love chicken livers just as much.:eat2:



Hey Sandie, maybe you can answer this. What's the difference between liverwurst and braunschweiger? They seem to be the same to me and I like them both, although I think braunschweiger is a little spicier. Do you know the official difference?



Ruby Ripples said:


> Just remembered another thing I enjoy occasionally, black pudding. You might know it as blood pudding or blood sausage. Its very good fried in slices and eaten with a full cooked breakfast of sausage, bacon, fried eggs, potato scones, fried tomato and mushrooms. :eat2:




Ruby, I ate black pudding in Scotland when we had an official Scottish breakfast at our B&B in Edinburgh. I loved it -- until I found out what was in it. After that? Not so much. But that first taste was delicious.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 9, 2007)

What does black pudding taste like? I love liver, but am a bit afraid of trying it. There's an Irish pub/cafe (it was a former Irish lesbian bar) that serves a full traditional breakfast complete with black & white pudding. Does it have an acquired taste? I hate most offal except for the afterforemntioned liver.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 9, 2007)

I would have to say chitterlings or as my family says....chitlins. I only have them every other year or so but I love them. I wouldn't eat them from just anyone though. I have only eaten my mom's because I know that she cleans them properly. They are best when they are hot...they just melt in your mouth. Yum! :eat2: 


This picture was taken back at Christmas.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I would have to say chitterlings or as my family says....chitlins. I only have them every other year or so but I love them. I wouldn't eat them from just anyone though. I have only eaten my mom's because I know that she cleans them properly. They are best when they are hot...they just melt in your mouth. Yum! :eat2:
> 
> 
> This picture was taken back at Christmas.



I would enjoy chitlins if I could only get over the smell of them during cooking


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> What does black pudding taste like? I love liver, but am a bit afraid of trying it. There's an Irish pub/cafe (it was a former Irish lesbian bar) that serves a full traditional breakfast complete with black & white pudding. Does it have an acquired taste? I hate most offal except for the afterforemntioned liver.



Hmmm it doesnt taste like anything else I can think of. It isn't a strong flavour at all, not like liver or kidney or anything. It has a nice texture, softish inside slightly crisper on the outside. It's just nice! I can't see there is anything about the taste or texture that would put a person off eating it. Please try it, Im sure you'd like it! I've never tried white pudding, its more popular Edinburgh way, I believe its okay too, made with suet and oatmeal I think. I love fruit pudding, which is suet with raisins and sultanas, thats my fave!


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok after i post that ur gonna think Im crazy lol!!!! but its delicious, and u gott try it!!!! ur gonna love it!!! n.n

I always eat it on sundays, lol, I mix two of my favorite things!!

Bananas (the sweetest ones u can find), and devil ham (this is your face right now  >.< ewww... xD)

Its delicious, the bananas are so sweet and when u mix hem with the devil ham *o*... u gotta try them lol

Only two of my friends did it, and they love it it!!!! xD... the other ones were too afraid xD


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 9, 2007)

Boudin and grits. I like black pudding too, but boudin is spicier.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 9, 2007)

I love liverwurst, Vickie. I put it on Westphalian pumpernickel with some good Gerrman mustard.

As for the difference between braunschweiger and liverwurst, I believe the former is usually smoked.

The wursts of my youth:

- Liverwurst
- Blutwurst
- Weisswurst/Bockwurst
- Bratwurst
- Knockwurst
- Pinkelwurst
- Touristenwurst


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love mutton --when I was little my Grandmother would fix it for all of her grandbabies. She'd put it on sandwiches with pickles and mustard (maybe some chopped onion) and we would eat it just like that. And I still love it...but the only time I eat it is when we are down south.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2007)

panhype said:


> I love oxtail soup. Actually any cookbook covering typical dishes from the area where i grew up has a oxtail soup recipe... which usually is pretty similar to the English version.. but no surprise here, it's origins go back to the French Revolution... Don't like tongue though. One of the few things i'm avoiding. Had it once on a French fiesta, grilled ...
> 
> Now i wonna see pix of your homemade haggis. Plz. Thx.



I have several friends who make spinach stew with oxtails in it...and I love it, so I'm sure I'd like oxtail soup.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2007)

I just read this thread title as *Foods You Like to Eat With People You Can't Stand*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 10, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey Sandie, maybe you can answer this. What's the difference between liverwurst and braunschweiger? They seem to be the same to me and I like them both, although I think braunschweiger is a little spicier. Do you know the official difference?



There is not much difference between the 2 but braunschweiger is smoked and more easily spreadable.


----------



## panhype (Jul 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I just read this thread title as *...*


*Foods you like to eat at other people's microphone stand* :huh:


----------



## panhype (Jul 10, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ...
> I've never made homemade haggis I'm afraid, and I actually don't know anyone who has. We buy them at the butcher shop or at the supermarket, already made. It would be very fussy and time consuming to make them I think, like sausage making. So I'll take the easy road and buy it ready made


I can see that. 

Another extremely polarizing dish which i love is haggis' Palatinate arch rival sow's stomach (Saumagen). Of course it's the word alone that gives many (non-Palatinates) the eeek thought. However the stomach serves just as a casing and you don't eat it. Former chancellor Helmut Kohl used to introduce his foreign visitors to the dish, in restaurants having 1000 Michelin stars (or so)  Anyway, when friends from the Palatinate are visiting me they always come with a sealed saumagen - they know i'd otherwise show them the red card  This Wiki article is well written BTW, i'd doubt though that Saumagen is a Palatinate invention. Italian girls visiting me once told that it's not an untypical dish in some Italian areas. So i'd think its origin dates back to the Romans.
View attachment P1100127_Saumagen-Jan2006_750SW.jpg

Simmered inside the sealing

View attachment P1100130_Saumagen-Jan2006_750SW.jpg

That's what you get inside. Sorry 'bout the poor presentation, dem boys were hungry after already sitting there for a while lol


----------



## Catkin (Jul 10, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Haggis is delicious, spicy and peppery. Almost anyone who says its horrible has never tasted it, don't knock it til you've tried it!



Mmmm haggis!! In fact, mmm oxtail too! My Dad occasionally makes us proper oxtail soup in the winter....it's very warming and yummy! I also like blue steak; most people I've met have never even heard of it, let alone tried it!

We also occasionally have hearts, stuffed with pearl barley and root veggies I think, then roasted in some kind of tomatoey sauce. I'll have to ask for the recipe for my new house next year, but I doubt I'll be allowed to cook them; all my friends (several are going to be living with me) think that they sound horrible. Bah!

One of the nicest things I've had in the past few years was called gésiers - preserved duck's stomach. We tried it in France when we went there on holiday. It's really nice served warm in a salad!


----------



## Brandi (Jul 10, 2007)

Never tried haggis, but panhype that pic looks very nice...and appetizing...I may do it one day.

I, too, love liverwurst but with mayo, never with mustard...might try that tomorrow.


I love cracklins, but can't have it alot due to my jaw, and the crunch just kills me lol. Sometimes, I take a pain killer to eat them. hahaha you need to seek help when you have to drug yourself to eat something lmao!


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Never tried haggis, but panhype that pic looks very nice...and appetizing...I may do it one day.
> ..



From what i saw on Wiki etc the *saumagen* gets stuffed with rather more 'mainstream' ingredients compared to *haggis*, like pork haunch (??), ground meat, potatoes, onions and lots of herbs. There is even a vegetarian version filling it with chestnuts.

Only once i made one myself. Bought the cleaned/ready-to-use stomach from the butcher (very cheap) and stuffed it... When it is filled you have to stitch it up *perfectly* (anything beyond re-adjusting a button is challenging me LOL) Imagine the stomach then has to be seared at 160 F for 2 hours. And it will built up a lot of pressure - this is an ancient technique of a pressure cooker applied here


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 11, 2007)

panhype said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Another extremely polarizing dish which i love is haggis' Palatinate arch rival sow's stomach (Saumagen). Of course it's the word alone that gives many (non-Palatinates) the eeek thought. However the stomach serves just as a casing and you don't eat it. Former chancellor Helmut Kohl used to introduce his foreign visitors to the dish, in restaurants having 1000 Michelin stars (or so)  Anyway, when friends from the Palatinate are visiting me they always come with a sealed saumagen - they know i'd otherwise show them the red card  This Wiki article is well written BTW, i'd doubt though that Saumagen is a Palatinate invention. Italian girls visiting me once told that it's not an untypical dish in some Italian areas. So i'd think its origin dates back to the Romans.
> View attachment 22488
> ...



That looks absolutely delicious, thankyou for posting the pics here! Im sure Id love it, and yes it looks more "mainstream" ingredients than haggis lol, kind of like a meatloaf really.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 11, 2007)

panhype said:


> From what i saw on Wiki etc the *saumagen* gets stuffed with rather more 'mainstream' ingredients compared to *haggis*, like pork haunch (??), ground meat, potatoes, onions and lots of herbs. There is even a vegetarian version filling it with chestnuts.
> 
> Only once i made one myself. Bought the cleaned/ready-to-use stomach from the butcher (very cheap) and stuffed it... When it is filled you have to stitch it up *perfectly* (anything beyond re-adjusting a button is challenging me LOL) Imagine the stomach then has to be seared at 160 F for 2 hours. And it will built up a lot of pressure - this is an ancient technique of a pressure cooker applied here



You get my mind going lol...I have some time off..after my lunch kids..and I may try to make this and get my dad to taste it first lmao!


----------



## Neen (Jul 11, 2007)

Capers! i throw some capers in with spagetti, parmesan cheese, and some oil. Delish!:eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> My dad ate all kinds of weird things -- head cheese (which wasn't cheese and I can only imagine what part of the animal it came from)


 This got me curious, since my mom grew up eating headcheese, too. I found this:




*

* Head cheese, also called souse and brawn, is a jellied loaf or sausage. Originally it was made entirely from the meaty parts of the head of a pig or calf, but now can include edible parts of the feet, tongue, and heart. The head is cleaned and simmered until the meat falls from the bones, and the liquid is a concentrated gelatinous broth. Strained, the meat is removed from the head, chopped, seasoned and returned to the broth and the whole placed in a mold and chilled until set, so it can be sliced.




Wagimawr said:


>


 YES! I can eat a can of this in one sitting, although it's too expensive for me to get very often. When I was very young, mom would get each of us a can for family vacations, and I'd try very hard to make mine last the trip. I had too much fun making designs on my crackers, though, and usually ended up eating it all after only a few days. 



After reading this thread, I realize I'm a lot pickier food-wise than I thought I was. :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just remembered another thing I enjoy occasionally, black pudding. You might know it as blood pudding or blood sausage. Its very good fried in slices and eaten with a full cooked breakfast of sausage, bacon, fried eggs, potato scones, fried tomato and mushrooms. :eat2:



It looks like Hickory Farms' summer sausage or beef stick to me


----------



## jamie (Jul 12, 2007)

Anchovies...not even the cats want to eat them with me, so I guess I will just have to invite AFG over for a snack session.

I was going to mention pork cracklins and see that Brandi did already. Love them. Love the cornbread made with them in it. Also love pork rinds..but the boy thinks they stink so I have to eat them away from him and away from the house.

Pickled bologna, vienna (v-eye-een-eee) sausages, potted meat, and liver cheese (have mentioned this one here before and I don't know if it is a KY thing or not...it is lunch meat sold by in the cold meat section at the store, not sure what it is exactly).

Oh and mayo on saltine crackers. We ate it all the time at home..but my friends find it kind of disgusting. At one of the restaurants here serves saltines with a slab of butter instead of bread.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 12, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> This got me curious, since my mom grew up eating headcheese, too. I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Joy. I now feel even better about never even trying the stuff -- I remember it was the gelatinous bits that freaked me out as a kid. Of course, I'm sure if I knew what was in half the stuff I eat I wouldn't touch it. For instance, I used to love chorizo -- until I found out what's in it. I'm sorry but salivary glands and lymph nodes just don't do it for me. *gack*

Oh and hey, am I the only one who's gaga over olive loaf? I think it's delicious and definitely reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

jamie said:


> Anchovies...not even the cats want to eat them with me, so I guess I will just have to invite AFG over for a snack session.



Yeehaw! I'm always on the look out for fellow anchovy on pizza lovers. We're small in number.

And yes, I love them so much, they have pretty much always been on my palate and the only meat I had eaten during my first 3-5 years of vegetarianism. THAT's how dedicated I am to the little salty bastards.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Joy. I now feel even better about never even trying the stuff -- I remember it was the gelatinous bits that freaked me out as a kid. Of course, I'm sure if I knew what was in half the stuff I eat I wouldn't touch it. For instance, I used to love chorizo -- until I found out what's in it. I'm sorry but salivary glands and lymph nodes just don't do it for me. *gack*
> 
> Oh and hey, am I the only one who's gaga over olive loaf? I think it's delicious and definitely reminds me of my childhood.



No Way!! I am gaga over olive loaf too!
There are not many delis in Seattle that sell it, at least none that I can get to. I noticed that Safeway sells the prepackaged Oscar Meyer brand but it is outrageously expensive!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 12, 2007)

panhype said:


> Italian girls visiting me once told that it's not an untypical dish in some Italian areas. So i'd think its origin dates back to the Romans.
> 
> A lot older than that! In Book XVIII of the _Odyssey_, Homer (c. 750 BC) mentions "a goat's paunch, filled with blood and fat" as a dish being prepared for a banquet. Not exactly saumagen, but a close relative!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 12, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> No Way!! I am gaga over olive loaf too!
> There are not many delis in Seattle that sell it, at least none that I can get to. I noticed that Safeway sells the prepackaged Oscar Meyer brand but it is outrageously expensive!



See? I knew you were cool.  And yeah, I get the Oscar Meyer stuff occasionally, but as you say it's ridiculously expensive. My son also likes it and when he was about three he'd call it "olive lope". So cute.

I like it rolled up with a slice of cheese and a very thin smear of Miracle Whip. Tasty!


----------



## panhype (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha.. at first i thought with 'olive load' a special kind of bread is meant. But then ... "*rolled up*" ... ok, found it


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Joy. I now feel even better about never even trying the stuff -- I remember it was the gelatinous bits that freaked me out as a kid. Of course, I'm sure if I knew what was in half the stuff I eat I wouldn't touch it. For instance, I used to love chorizo -- until I found out what's in it. I'm sorry but salivary glands and lymph nodes just don't do it for me. *gack*
> 
> Oh and hey, am I the only one who's gaga over olive loaf? I think it's delicious and definitely reminds me of my childhood.




I love olive loaf, I dont have it very often cuz I'm the only one in the house that will eat it LOL!


----------



## panhype (Jul 12, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A lot older than that! In Book XVIII of the _Odyssey_, Homer (c. 750 BC) mentions "a goat's paunch, filled with blood and fat" as a dish being prepared for a banquet. Not exactly saumagen, but a close relative!



Blood + fat  Better it is they've replaced that


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just remembered another thing I enjoy occasionally, black pudding. You might know it as blood pudding or blood sausage. Its very good fried in slices and eaten with a full cooked breakfast of sausage, bacon, fried eggs, potato scones, fried tomato and mushrooms. :eat2:



Oh YeS!!! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

Though I prefer white puddings mostly... black is yummy... I found a recipe for black pudding lasagne... it was ok but way too rich...

I love British, Irish, and Scottish sausages.

Now I'm craving bangers... *shakes fist in the air*


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Joy. I now feel even better about never even trying the stuff -- I remember it was the gelatinous bits that freaked me out as a kid. Of course, I'm sure if I knew what was in half the stuff I eat I wouldn't touch it. For instance, I used to love chorizo -- until I found out what's in it. I'm sorry but salivary glands and lymph nodes just don't do it for me. *gack*
> 
> Oh and hey, am I the only one who's gaga over olive loaf? I think it's delicious and definitely reminds me of my childhood.



Ehh... I still love good Mexican Chorizo... I'd love to try the Goan/Portuguese style which incorporates a lot of the Indian Vindaloo touches:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorizo


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yes, tongue!! LOL I love it, it's sooo delicious. We know it as ox tongue. But do you just slice the tongue like that? My granny always boiled the tongue, then peeled and de-boned it...



Silly wabbit... tongues don't have bones!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

OK Vickie this is weird cause I love olive loaf too!:eat2: But I also like Head cheese.:eat2: And pickled pigs feet.:eat2: And Sardines right out of the can.:eat2: And Chicken and turket gizzards - my mom made soup out of them when I was a kid.:eat2: 





Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, Joy. I now feel even better about never even trying the stuff -- I remember it was the gelatinous bits that freaked me out as a kid. Of course, I'm sure if I knew what was in half the stuff I eat I wouldn't touch it. For instance, I used to love chorizo -- until I found out what's in it. I'm sorry but salivary glands and lymph nodes just don't do it for me. *gack*
> 
> Oh and hey, am I the only one who's gaga over olive loaf? I think it's delicious and definitely reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## Friday (Jul 14, 2007)

Winter squash. Can't get the man to eat it no how.


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> The other day, I bought something at the supermarket I haven't had in years, and cooked it yesterday morning - a beef tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh, there is something about that that I just cant get my head round, I would find it really hard to slice. The thought of it makes me shiver. I am sure it tastes delicious, and if I was stranded on a deserted island full of cows with big tongues I would get over it, but until then :blink: 

I love squid, in all forms and my sister cannot stand it. If it is on the menu, I am bound to get it. Yum!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK Vickie this is weird cause I love olive loaf too!:eat2: But I also like Head cheese.:eat2: And pickled pigs feet.:eat2: And Sardines right out of the can.:eat2: And Chicken and turket gizzards - my mom made soup out of them when I was a kid.:eat2:


We mustn't forget the not-so-distant relative of olive loaf - pickle and pimento loaf. We had them a lot when I was a kid - I guess that was because they were the lower-priced cold cuts....


----------



## Sugar (Jul 14, 2007)

*hangs head* There is something about white bread & potted meat product that I just love...with an icy cold Coke. 

I don't eat it very often because I'd hate to turn into Lot's wife...but still once in a while it takes me back to lunch with my Dad.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Calamari!! If it's one the menu I order it - every time.
:eat2: 





Red said:


> Oh, there is something about that that I just cant get my head round, I would find it really hard to slice. The thought of it makes me shiver. I am sure it tastes delicious, and if I was stranded on a deserted island full of cows with big tongues I would get over it, but until then :blink:
> 
> I love squid, in all forms and my sister cannot stand it. If it is on the menu, I am bound to get it. Yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 14, 2007)

I love neck bones and fried chicken gizzards....YUMMERS


I love when my mom boils up some neck bones..makes a pot of fresh black eyes and a pan of corn bread..OMG..heaven


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 14, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Silly wabbit... tongues don't have bones!




http://www.paula-wolfert.com/recipes/tongue.html

http://www.therecipebox.com/members/box/meat/mea0045.htm

http://www.thegutsygourmet.net/tongue-espanole.html


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Calamari!! If it's one the menu I order it - every time.
> :eat2:




oooh love it !! Except when its canned and slimy with tentacles


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> oooh love it !! Except when its canned and slimy with tentacles



Hee hee, oh yes, I remember your post about the horrors of canned squid.
I would have probably eaten that, it may have been better deep fried in a salt a pepper batter though! :eat2:


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2007)

The food I like that everyone else seems to hate is Lima Beans. I like them hot, with butter, salt and pepper... I also like them cold in marinated salads and stuff like that. I can't figure out what the issue with them in since I've enjoyed them since I was a kid.


----------



## Red (Jul 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> The food I like that everyone else seems to hate is Lima Beans. I like them hot, with butter, salt and pepper... I also like them cold in marinated salads and stuff like that. I can't figure out what the issue with them in since I've enjoyed them since I was a kid.



Is a Lima Bean a Butter Bean or are they those green wrinky beans? If so I am with you on the butter and seasoning, yum!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 14, 2007)

the souls of innocents.

not everyone likes their chewy texture and burnt peanut aftertaste, but i think it's amazing.

:eat1:


----------



## kilo riley (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm

i'd have to say tacos de tripas

:eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> http://www.paula-wolfert.com/recipes/tongue.html
> 
> http://www.therecipebox.com/members/box/meat/mea0045.htm
> 
> http://www.thegutsygourmet.net/tongue-espanole.html



Well then... I stand partially corrected... it appears that in the process of de-tongueing beefs they rip out some bones and cartilage with the tongue.


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

kilo riley said:


> hmm
> 
> i'd have to say tacos de tripas
> 
> :eat2:



Menudo Taco?


----------



## cactopus (Jul 14, 2007)

One food I like a lot that nobody else seems to is chicken or duck feet in Dim Sum. I don't like the boiled and swollen type, but I do like the ones fried in brown sauce. Like little Beijing crispy pork with tiny bones.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

cactopus said:


> One food I like a lot that nobody else seems to is chicken or duck feet in Dim Sum. I don't like the boiled and swollen type, but I do like the ones fried in brown sauce. Like little Beijing crispy pork with tiny bones.



The toes stick out of the Dim Sum and it's hard to eat. You could poke your eye out!


----------



## loren_a_e (Jul 15, 2007)

The ones that reek. I can easily use several bulbs of garlic a week in my cooking and like my cheese a bit whiffier than most. I've yet to meet a vegetable I won't eat, strange fish doesn't put me off, unidentifiable Asian food is a favourite (I adore the point and eat restaurants where no one speaks English and I'm sure I'm known as The Fat Girl), I've not turned down a mushroom yet.

Most importantly, I think, is that I love Marmite and Vegemite equally, showing myself to be a traitor to all sides in the ongoing Marmite/Vegemite wars.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 15, 2007)

I love cheese wiz. Being originally from NJ, the stuff is part of my culture!!! All of my friend get on my case for adoring the processed cheese. I find that I love really gourmet cheese, or "pasteurized processed cheese food". Go figure. I always have been a woman of extremes.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jul 15, 2007)

Vienna sausages and chicken flavored crackers (Chicken-in-a-biskit). I only know of two people, whom one is a friend of mine and one is my roommate, that likes those chicken crackers. And as far as I know, I'm the only one that likes the sausages. 

I love them cold, stuck in the freezer for ten minutes after draining the can. I usually have these with the crackers. Very good combo. :eat2:


----------



## jamie (Jul 15, 2007)

I love both of those things..we can down a whole box of those crackers some days.





Mystic Rain said:


> Vienna sausages and chicken flavored crackers (Chicken-in-a-biskit). I only know of two people, whom one is a friend of mine and one is my roommate, that likes those chicken crackers. And as far as I know, I'm the only one that likes the sausages.
> 
> I love them cold, stuck in the freezer for ten minutes after draining the can. I usually have these with the crackers. Very good combo. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2007)

jamie said:


> I love both of those things..we can down a whole box of those crackers some days.



Keep the sausages..I want the crackers though! lol


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm a big chicken-in-a-biscuit cracker fan. I remember when I was a kid, our vacation treat was hickory stick, a can of squeeze cheese, and a box of chicken-in-a-biscuit crackers. I have no idea how that tradition began, only that it was something we only got at that time of year... well, the hickory stick and cheese. We had the crackers all year long. I think it was probably because the hickory stick and squeeze cheese were pricey... 

Anyhoo... I have very fond memories of the blue-boxed chicken crackers.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 16, 2007)

cactopus said:


> One food I like a lot that nobody else seems to is chicken or duck feet in Dim Sum. I don't like the boiled and swollen type, but I do like the ones fried in brown sauce. *Like little Beijing crispy pork with tiny bones.*



I'm intrigued...I may try these tomorrow...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hmmm it doesnt taste like anything else I can think of. It isn't a strong flavour at all, not like liver or kidney or anything. It has a nice texture, softish inside slightly crisper on the outside. It's just nice! I can't see there is anything about the taste or texture that would put a person off eating it. Please try it, Im sure you'd like it! I've never tried white pudding, its more popular Edinburgh way, I believe its okay too, made with suet and oatmeal I think. I love fruit pudding, which is suet with raisins and sultanas, thats my fave!



Holy crap, someone who loves black pudding too!!  I haven't had black pudding in YEARS. There's no way I'd find it anywhere in Oklahoma. And white pudding is absolutely delicious. Totally different from black pudding, but very very good.  My mother and I used to visit an irish restaurant in Chicago that deep fried their black pudding in batter.. yummy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Holy crap, someone who loves black pudding too!!  I haven't had black pudding in YEARS. There's no way I'd find it anywhere in Oklahoma. And white pudding is absolutely delicious. Totally different from black pudding, but very very good.  My mother and I used to visit an irish restaurant in Chicago that deep fried their black pudding in batter.. yummy!




Yay LOL every fish and chip shop in Scotland sells black pudding deep fried in batter, they do haggis like that too. Also deep fried pizza, yes, no joke, its probably the first pizza I ever tasted !


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, deep fried pizza thats news to me. I had a google for a pic, looks deadly but very tasty. Especially after a gin and tonic or two. I also found these, they look amazing. I may have to give them a go one day, although I may swap the Oreo for a chocolate Hob Nob instead. Deep fried biscuits, who would of thought eh?!

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/04/27/food-porn-deep-fried-oreos/


----------



## Shootbuck123 (Jul 22, 2007)

I love pig stomach its very goood. I also love salmon roe, and sea urchin. I havnt had it in a long time but Kangaroo is delicious. Recently the weirdest thing I have eaten was a ostrich egg. That thing made a ton of scrambled eggs...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 23, 2007)

When I was making lunch earlier I thought of the strangest thing I eat - grillled cheese and jelly sandwich. Muenster cheese and apricot preserves on whole grain bread? ... oh so delicious.


----------



## cactopus (Jul 25, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> When I was making lunch earlier I thought of the strangest thing I eat - grillled cheese and jelly sandwich. Muenster cheese and apricot preserves on whole grain bread? ... oh so delicious.



Not bad... try it with a bit of curry powder next time and a sprinkle of salt in addition to those two things. I think it'd make it even more interesting.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 26, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Not bad... try it with a bit of curry powder next time and a sprinkle of salt in addition to those two things. I think it'd make it even more interesting.




oooooooh. I'm trying this when I go home for lunch in ... 32 minutes! I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe I put too much curry powder, but I found it drowned out the mild muenster cheese. Will try less next time. But it didn't suck!!  lol


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

What does it say about me that all of these things sound potentially delicious.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> What does it say about me that all of these things sound potentially delicious.




It says you're adventurous!!  Start cooking!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> It says you're adventurous!!  Start cooking!



I wish we could have a Dims Crazy Food Dinner Party. I would be there with bells on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I wish we could have a Dims Crazy Food Dinner Party. I would be there with bells on.



What a fun idea!!


----------



## jamie (Jul 27, 2007)

One that occurred to me this morning as I ate breakfast:
White rice with lots of butter and sugar. 

I think it must be popular in some other region, but around here and points further south that I have been to, people look at me like I just walked out of Eastern State. I promise I am not crazy. My granny made this for me every Saturday morning before she would go to get her hair done at Poppy's Beauty Shop. I only eat it on a rare occassion now, mostly because I rarely cook rice and because when I do cook it I burn it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> One that occurred to me this morning as I ate breakfast:
> White rice with lots of butter and sugar.
> 
> I think it must be popular in some other region, but around here and points further south that I have been to, people look at me like I just walked out of Eastern State. I promise I am not crazy. My granny made this for me every Saturday morning before she would go to get her hair done at Poppy's Beauty Shop. I only eat it on a rare occassion now, mostly because I rarely cook rice and because when I do cook it I burn it.



I have actually heard it eaten this way more than anything. I like to make rice, fry up some bacon..crumble the bacon and pour some of the grease onto the rice.

Yeah..my Nana taught me that.......and people wonder how I got so fat..LOL


----------



## jamie (Jul 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have actually heard it eaten this way more than anything. I like to make rice, fry up some bacon..crumble the bacon and pour some of the grease onto the rice.
> 
> Yeah..my Nana taught me that.......and people wonder how I got so fat..LOL



That is what I was thinking Misty...that it may just not be a KY thing...but be something that she picked up from some of the rest of the family.

Now I have to ask you a question...did your Nana ever make dumplings and put the grease on them?

I thought Justin was gonna hurl when I told him what I was craving one day. My granny made what she would call "egg noodles" (they were just rolled out and sliced thin dumplings") and when they were done boiling, she would separate the batch out and put butter on one half and fried chicken grease on the other. Oh my Lord they were amazing... so amazing. With all the stuff we ate, I have no wonders at all about how I got the be a fattie either.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 27, 2007)

I love boiled basmati rice with a huge blob of natural yogurt and a large squeeze of lemon juice all mixed together. Its sooo tangy and good! People groo when I eat it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> That is what I was thinking Misty...that it may just not be a KY thing...but be something that she picked up from some of the rest of the family.
> 
> Now I have to ask you a question...did your Nana ever make dumplings and put the grease on them?
> 
> I thought Justin was gonna hurl when I told him what I was craving one day. My granny made what she would call "egg noodles" (they were just rolled out and sliced thin dumplings") and when they were done boiling, she would separate the batch out and put butter on one half and fried chicken grease on the other. Oh my Lord they were amazing... so amazing. With all the stuff we ate, I have no wonders at all about how I got the be a fattie either.


No, she didn't do anything like that. Yeah..I'm kinda with Justin on that one..LOL I'd definitely have to be coerced into trying it. She had to coerce me into trying the bacon rice thing..lol

I think Nana was the queen of weird food combos..ok..weird to me...LOL. Some of my favorite memories are of watching her out by the fence line picking polk salad. BLAH..nasty ass stuff..lol


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I love boiled basmati rice with a huge blob of natural yogurt and a large squeeze of lemon juice all mixed together. Its sooo tangy and good! People groo when I eat it!



That sounds like something I would make. Now you started a craving. Does natural yogurt mean organic? I would use the Greek kind for this connocation.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 28, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> Vienna sausages and chicken flavored crackers (Chicken-in-a-biskit). I only know of two people, whom one is a friend of mine and one is my roommate, that likes those chicken crackers. And as far as I know, I'm the only one that likes the sausages.
> 
> I love them cold, stuck in the freezer for ten minutes after draining the can. I usually have these with the crackers. Very good combo. :eat2:



I enjoy vienna sausages and Chicken-in-a-biskit crackers. I've never had them together tho, thanks for the tip.

I thought everyone liked squeeze cheese ????


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> ...I thought everyone liked squeeze cheese ????



shhhhh....they do. They just won't admit it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Actually, I like to get those little 5oz jars of the Kraft Cheese spread ( Like Bacon, Pimento, Roka Blue, Old English, etc.) and use them in recipes.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay first is probably spinach. I love it..I can heat up a box of frozen spinach and that is lunch..odd I know.

Next is Spam. Okay I really only love it made into Spam Salad. Which is grinding it up..then mayonaisse and a sweet pickle thrown in. OMG so good. 

Last is what my mom calls fried egg sandwiches. When I was little I was so grossed out and then she finally demanded I taste it..and wow.lol. You fry up one egg..place it on buttered bread. Then slice up a dill pickle place that on top..and spread some ketchup. It looks so nasty I know.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 29, 2007)

Lucky said:


> *hangs head* There is something about white bread & potted meat product that I just love...with an icy cold Coke.
> 
> I don't eat it very often because I'd hate to turn into Lot's wife...but still once in a while it takes me back to lunch with my Dad.











I too enjoy the "potty meat" sandwich on new soft white bread... but with a Pepsi.

It has to be Libby's though.. none of that Deviled Ham stuff.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 1, 2007)

jamie said:


> One that occurred to me this morning as I ate breakfast:
> White rice with lots of butter and sugar.
> 
> I think it must be popular in some other region, but around here and points further south that I have been to, people look at me like I just walked out of Eastern State. I promise I am not crazy. My granny made this for me every Saturday morning before she would go to get her hair done at Poppy's Beauty Shop. I only eat it on a rare occassion now, mostly because I rarely cook rice and because when I do cook it I burn it.




I love white rice with sugar and butter. I haven't had it in so long because I could probably never make it taste like my mom's did. When I was a kid, almost every Sunday we would have fried chicken, rice, and creamed corn or some other veggie. She would also use the chicken grease to make a gravy for the rice...my dad liked to throw that on it too. I never tried it that way though. I miss those iron skillets that she used to cook in all the time. After I washed them I always had to dry them by using the gas stove....such memories.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 1, 2007)

I love Eel in anyway shape or form it's prepared and it make my GF gag XD


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 1, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I love Eel in anyway shape or form it's prepared and it make my GF gag XD



Jellied? 

That is jellified eel juice those chunks are floating in, not water or brine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellied_eels 

View attachment jellied eels.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> That sounds like something I would make. Now you started a craving. Does natural yogurt mean organic? I would use the Greek kind for this connocation.



Plain, unflavoured yogurt here is called natural yogurt. I just use the cheap stuff I always have in the fridge, it tastes fine! I'm sure the Greek stuff would be lovely and rich in it. Usually though I stir it through so much that its not like rice in yogurt, but rather a tangy flavoured rice. Tell me if you try it, how you like it!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 2, 2007)

Ranch flavored Corn Nuts, pumpkin seeds and Indian cuisine. Everyone around me hates the smell and taste of them.

When the wife was pregnant for the 2nd time, her one craving was Ranch Corn Nuts. Only two stores in the area sold them, and one had them in the larger 10 oz. bags. I remember going in one night to the QT and buying 12 bags (because I had the craving, too).

The guy looks at me funny, I used the pregnant wife excuse and he just said "aaah".

Six months later I go back into the same QT, and find they still have that size. I bought four bags (2 for each of us) and the guy says in total surferspeak, "Duuude, you're the Corn Nuts dude! I remember YOUU, man."

So my apparent buyout of the stuff months before made me legend to the clerk, and the demon to everyone around me who can smell them.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 2, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Ranch flavored Corn Nuts, pumpkin seeds and Indian cuisine. Everyone around me hates the smell and taste of them.
> 
> When the wife was pregnant for the 2nd time, her one craving was Ranch Corn Nuts. Only two stores in the area sold them, and one had them in the larger 10 oz. bags. I remember going in one night to the QT and buying 12 bags (because I had the craving, too).
> 
> ...




I love ranch corn nuts! (or any corn nuts) and we make pumpkin seeds every Halloween out of the guts from our jack-o-lanterns


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Jellied?
> 
> That is jellified eel juice those chunks are floating in, not water or brine.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellied_eels




and oh my god. That looks.... like.. eel jello. >.<


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 2, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> and oh my god. That looks.... like.. eel jello. >.<



EELO. Try that in a pudding pop, Bill Cosby.

"There's always room for eelo...in the TOILET"


----------



## panhype (Aug 2, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Ranch flavored Corn Nuts, pumpkin seeds and Indian cuisine. Everyone around me hates the smell and taste of them.
> 
> ...


Woooooot ?  Wonder what you guys know as Indian cuisine? Maybe something comparable to what we know as Chinese cuisine.. or 'TexMex'  They both went downhill and have almost disappeared.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 3, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Jellied?
> 
> That is jellified eel juice those chunks are floating in, not water or brine.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellied_eels



it's pretty good actually had some at a place in chine town once


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 3, 2007)

I also love haggis, it's soooo freakin good!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I also love haggis, it's soooo freakin good!!



If we had a *blargh* smiley I'd use it here.
But I don't so..

Blargh.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 3, 2007)

hahaha whats wrong with haggis? It's freakin awesome I ate like 4 plates at a celtic festival i went to this past summer


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

Liver and onions.:eat1:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Livurwurst. Most people don't like it but I love it I'm also a big fan of spinach -- even canned, though it's not my favorite way to eat it.



i used to eat livurwurst all the time when i was a kid... now that i'm older (and wiser?) my passion for its diminished haha. i do agree about the spinach though.. makes me think of this great pizza i've gotten at pizzeria uno's before, with spinach and broccoli :eat1: and spinach artichoke dip of course!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 3, 2007)

Circus peanuts... you know, those orange, peanut shaped marshmallows things you can buy in the gas station?

Here's a story. The last college campus I lived on had a high squirrel population. One day, I had eaten too many circus peanuts, and I felt sick. In my frustration (it was a stressful week) I threw what was left in the bag out of my window into the bushes (I was in a dorm at the time). None of the squirrels would eat those things. For a week afterwards you would see discarded flourescent orange nuggets with chew marks taken out of them.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 7, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I also love haggis, it's soooo freakin good!!



Yay for loving haggis, I love it too! And anyone I've introduced to it has liked it fine!


----------

